# Loblaws Portrait Studio



## GoM

So, the local Loblaws (for Brits, think Tesco; Yanks, Kroger/Wal-Mart with more of a food emphasis) has a Portrait Studio. Looking for two photographers. Dropped in my resume on Tuesday, and they called back today for an interview tommorrow. 

As in.

OH **** it's time to learn generally-accepted, flattering portraiture and none of this dramatic **** that's much more fun.

Hope I get it, the experience in a 'studio' daily + dealing with parents/kids/good people/bad people should prove invaluable. Hope it works out 

edit : seeing how I said **** two (now three) times in one post, I guess I have to work on my language too. Can't be muttering "***********************" with toddlers in the room when the flash doesn't fire.


----------



## JohnMF

well done and good luck

i wouldn't worry about your language, if theyre anything like the kids in the UK, they will probibly teach _you_ a few new words


----------



## Antarctican

Stu, that's great news! Hope it works out.  (Must be something new...none of the Loblaws around here have a portrait studio)


----------



## Corry

Good luck, Stu!!!


----------



## jstuedle

Our oldest daughters fist full time job was "managing" a studio in a Walmart. It was great experience for her and she learned a lot. But it didn't help her fowl mouth even the least little bit. If anything it gave her a whole new vocabulary. Good luck and enjoy the experience.


----------



## GoM

Antarctican said:


> Stu, that's great news! Hope it works out.  (Must be something new...none of the Loblaws around here have a portrait studio)



Really? The one here by my house in London was the first one I'd seen in a Loblaws, but I figured maybe the Lakeshore location might have one as it's HUGE.

Thanks for the wishes, btw. Interview's in a few hours, and I can only hope I walk out of there with a job...


----------



## GoM

<---now a paid (albeit minimum wage) photographer


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Nice one - can you bring the work home and show us what you're up to?


----------



## GoM

I'm not sure...orientation's on sunday, and I might ask that question incase there are any particularly good shots I'll want to keep for my portfolio. I hope to bring some home.

However, if not, it's basically just kids and their annoying parents in a studio with me.


----------



## Antarctican

GoM said:


> <---now a paid (albeit minimum wage) photographer









  Great news!!!


----------



## GoM

Thanks! I'm pretty excited, even though it is minimum wage...at this point...the experience is more important than the money. And the money is going towards a 40D pretty much exclusively. So it's looking pretty good, cant' wait to start tommorrow.

(The studio camera is also a Fuji S3, which I foudn to be surprising. Not a Canon or Nikon)


----------



## jstuedle

The Fuji still uses Nikon glass and is built on a Nikon chassis so that is good. Here in the states you will find a lot of studios using the Fuji, and the high end studios used a lot of Kodak DSLR's until a few years ago. Now a lot more of those high end studios are going medium format with digital backs. Before digital, they used MF film, now they are dusting off the old Hassy's or other MF and sticking a Phase One on them.

Again, good luck and soak up all you can. The most valuable thing you will learn is dealing with people, good and bad, and marketing/sales. You might hate the latter, but it is an experience that will help round out your assets for the future.


----------



## (Ghastly) Krueger

Congrats. How did the 1st day go?


----------



## Puscas

yeah...congrats! Hope you're having fun.






pascal


----------



## GoM

Haha first day was just orientation to the company in general; union forms (unionized!? for a part-time job!?), pay forms, policies, etc. I'm going to get a call int he next day or two when they'll tell me my training schedule, but since I can only work elongated weekends (F-M), it'll be this weekend I start for real .


----------

